# Crown dsi-****



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

I have 3 jbl 3677 for my front LCR going behind my screen. I was curious about the crown dsi-1000 amps. I have read that they have the preset eq curve pre-programed in them for the jbl equipment. I have reviewed the crown web site and don't see any info on this. 

My question is...

Are they setup for this speaker or just other speakers in this line?
I noticed they use a different input method than I am familiar with. I know they are pro amps. Is this connection convertible to a standard rca or xlr input?

I currently have an ATI 200x7 but was just curious about the crown amps. suggestion, comments....


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

One thing to be mindfull of is fan noise...some pro amps are silent and some are pretty noisey.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't really think that a pre-set EQ programed at the factory would be helpful as you want to EQ speakers for the room not the speaker.
Crow make great amps but as Ron said above many Pro grade amps have loud fans that make them undesirable for home use unless they are in another room.
I have an older QSC 1500 that has gobs of power that Im currently using as a my normal Samson amp is being repaired (almost silent fan that only runs on demand) but the fan drives me crazy in the QSC so Im going to do a mod on it.


----------



## bcarver0267 (Nov 27, 2015)

that prob made my decision then. I have inuke 3000s for my subs and evn that fan bothers me. I need to mad the fan as see around the net. so, thanks guys. I wasn't thinking about the fact I was going to eq the speakers in the room anyway. good point. thanks again. no crown amps for me, I'll spend the money else where.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't recognize the input style so I can't say if it's convertible or not. 1/4" is easy to go to RCA but I don't see that. I remember reading about noise floor, and channel separation on the drive core 1000 and 1500 series not being as good as higher models but can't say anything about the dsi series. They look nice, but not about the inputs. Fwiw, I have a Yamaha p2500s on my mains (jbl s312) and it's awesome. It will get replaced by a 3500, and enlisted to power my surrounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

It's a phoenix connector, and yes it can be used without any kind of voodoo to accept a balanced or unbalanced signal... aside from whatever voodoo you do to make the connection. As for EQ curves, I believe there's a list in a software menu so you can select a model number of speaker and I'd be surprised if the 3677 isn't in the list. I don't know that for a fact, that's just my guess based on what's on their website and my experience with other non-bottom-end JBL/Crown gear. But as mentioned above, EQ'ing for a speaker isn't as useful as EQ'ing for a room... you might have some luck running the amp's EQ on top of whatever system EQ is going on BUT as a general rule, the less EQ you use the better... and EQ'ing the same signal twice is usually a bad idea. 

Fan noise... I had a Crest CPX900 that had awful fan noise. And I have Crown XLS 1000/1500's that I haven't heard them spin up at all yet. So it's hard to say what the fan will do until you actually have it.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The phoenix inputs and Crown’s website confirm that the dsi1000 is an amplifier designed for permanent professional installations. I doubt it will actually be better than your superb ATI amplifier, unless you’re just power-starved.

Like Tony and Ron I’d be especially concerned about fan noise with this particular amp. With professional installations, “out of sight, out of mind” is the standard practice, with the equipment typically located in a utility room of some kind away from the system users. Thus, there is no good reason for the manufacturer to worry about fan noise.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

